# Honest thoughts on the name Skye?



## MummytoSummer

Hey guys,

So we had our scan today and found out we're team pink!

I had been secretly hoping we were as I'd always wanted 2 girls so I'm over the moon as is hubby.

Our daughter is called Summer and we have decided on Skye for this little princess.

Please please could you give me your honest opinions of it, we've had mixed reviews from family. Someone said having Summer and Skye makes us sound like hippy parents. But one of the reasons we chose Skye was the way it flows with Summer.

We also had Elizabeth picked out as her middle name as it's my mums middle name. But someone said it doesn't go because it's such an old fashioned plain name compared to Skye, but Summer also has a plain middle name of Ellen as it's my middle name. We didn't really want to just pick names for the sake of it, we'd rather pick names that having some sort of meaning.

What do you think of Skye Elizabeth? Our surname is Jenkins.

Thanks!

X


----------



## MummytoSummer

Bump.

Anyone?

X


----------



## Kirei

I really like it! I think it goes well with Summer too - I really like nature sounding names like Summer and Skye. 
I think the mix of modern and traditional names works well.


----------



## _simo_

Skye Elizabeth was our girl's name :) It's lovely xx


----------



## MummytoSummer

Thank you both so much. You've made me feel better about our decision. I really didn't want to start doubting it as we're both in love with it and even though it's only been aday we've been referring to her as Skye and it just feels right!

Simo you have lovely taste in names!

X


----------



## Belle30

I think it's beautiful. Summer and Skye might sound a bit hippyish - but so what? They go together really nicely for siblings. You can't have Summer and Kate or Summer and Jane!

And I'm all for the slightly unusual first name followed by the more traditional middle name - that's the pattern DS' name follows, and the pattern our new LO will follow too. I think it works well. Summer Ellen is gorgeous (Ellen is a middle name passed down the family on my mum's side, although my sister has it, not me, but we may use it if LO is a girl!) And Skye Elizabeth is lovely too. They all fit very well together. 

Literally every name I mentioned to my dad when I was pregnant with DS he screwed his nose up at. So we learnt not to run our ideas past anyone, and to go with our gut feeling!


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

Very nice but also very popular nowadays!


----------



## xXerinXx

Skye Elizabeth is gorgeous! And it sounds lovely with Summer.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Honestly, I don't love Skye, but with a sister named Summer=LOVE!! Very nice!


----------



## elfy_p

I think tats a really pretty name! Was thinking about Skye for my little girl, 1. cos its pretty and 2. my other 2 are called Aaron and Isla, and Skye would continue the Scottish islands theme lol!
Sadly tho hubby doesnt like it *sigh*


----------



## nicb26

I love Skye, it's on my list! Xx


----------



## baby2310

Skye Elizabeth is the name we have chosen for a little girl, think its a gorgeous name. Struggling for boys names tho, convinced i am having a boy


----------



## domesticdiva

I may not have used them myself but I love "hippie" names


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Crazy but I love and picked the names Summer Sky and Autumn Rain for girls...makes us sound like hippy parents as well lol. We have a Zachary River and at first people do a "huh?" when you say River, but then everyone loves it as it's so nature-inspired. I love the name hun


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My Sister in law who is 4 is called Sky. My brother in law (7) is called Sunny. So they have Sunny and Sky lol. 

My daughter was called Summer but we changed her name when she was month old to Ruby. x


----------



## 5-a-side

Skye was on my list for dd1 but all my family members took the piss so I didnt use it. Wish I'd have been stronger as its a beautiful name.


----------



## ickle pand

I think Skye Elizabeth is lovely. Goes really well with Summer Ellen because it's the same theme and they'll have the same initials too.

elfy_p - here's a list of islands so you can see if there's another name DH likes :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_of_Scotland

ETA - I wouldn't chose Ulva though :wacko:


----------



## Emac512

I like the name sky. I am team blue but the name that I chose for a girl was Skyla so I love it!!!


----------



## branjo

I like it!


----------



## Ruth 1980

Aw Skye Elizabeth is gorgeous!!! Summer was a fave also for me but my hubby wouldn't have it as he said it was too American :( great names!


----------



## amy19604

I think it's lovely, and i love summer! Thats one of my top girls names. They sound lovely together


----------



## Quackquack99

Me and my OH had summer, skye and Lara on our list. I think skye is gorgeous! Go for it. And btw good choice in summer lol


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

those names are soo nice and they flow together perfectly ! i love them !


----------



## Kenzie_tank

I dont really like the name Skye but i actually think Summer and Skye go great together...and Skye Elizabeth sounds nice :)


----------



## sugarheart

Personally its not a name I would go for but I do actually think it sounds lovely :)


----------



## miss_if_only

I think Skye works well with Summer, but have you thought about what you are going to do if you have a third? What about Solstice? Just kidding. :)


----------

